# New Member



## Michael Robinson (Dec 5, 2016)

My name is Michael Robinson and i am 15 years old and i am a new member at taekwondo  i am in the adult class i am in 10th grade and i do cyber school online i do sports like football my football team is 14-0 now and i do track and field and wrestler .


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 5, 2016)

Welcome to MT, and to martial arts in general


----------



## Michael Robinson (Dec 5, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Welcome to MT, and to martial arts in general


Thank you .


----------



## Tames D (Dec 5, 2016)

Welcome Michael.  That belt looks good on you. Stay with it.


----------



## Michael Robinson (Dec 5, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Welcome Michael.  That belt looks good on you. Stay with it.


Thank you and I will .


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 6, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Welcome to MT.  Looking forward to your input.


----------



## Michael Robinson (Dec 6, 2016)

Thank you guys


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 6, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Michael Robinson (Dec 6, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk!


Thank you .


----------



## frank raud (Dec 7, 2016)

Welcome Michael


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 7, 2016)

Michael Robinson said:


> My name is Michael Robinson and i am 15 years old and i am a new member at taekwondo  i am in the adult class i am in 10th grade and i do cyber school online i do sports like football my football team is 14-0 now and i do track and field and wrestler .



Welcome, Michael!


----------



## donald1 (Dec 7, 2016)

hello!

Fascinating!  Good for you. If you keep at it  your going to learn many great things.
Best of luck.


----------



## Michael Robinson (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank all of your guys .


----------



## Buka (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi Michael. Welcome to MT.


----------



## wingchun100 (Dec 31, 2016)

Michael Robinson said:


> My name is Michael Robinson and i am 15 years old and i am a new member at taekwondo  i am in the adult class i am in 10th grade and i do cyber school online i do sports like football my football team is 14-0 now and i do track and field and wrestler .



Welcome to the board.


----------

